
Cloudflare CEO on whether Airtel is sniffing data packets to block websites - nithinr6
http://www.medianama.com/2016/07/223-cloudflare-ceo-matthew-prince-airtel-sniffing-data-packets/
======
sebastiano89

      That particular customer had set up their configuration in
      such a way that the connection from Cloudflare back to the
      customers origin was not passed over an encrypted link.
    

Is it just me, or this is Google/NSA's "SSL added and removed here! (grinny
face)" all over again?

[http://i.imgur.com/4p9oMTp.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/4p9oMTp.jpg)

~~~
icebraining
I'm not sure what you mean.

What they describe is simply one of Cloudflare's SSL options, called "Flexible
SSL", which is often used because it lets sites offer an HTTPS address without
having to purchase a certificate themselves (or even setup a self-signed one):
[https://www.cloudflare.com/ssl/](https://www.cloudflare.com/ssl/)

~~~
sebastiano89
"Flexible SSL" is just a marketing-speak for "Plain text HTTP to the origin
server".

